# Upgraded my bowl



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

*water*

Getting there


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad to see that you've taken interest in this and actually turning it into a mini nano tank!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah im pretty fascinated by it. Needed a new project. Both my other tanks are just plugging along and maturing, i planted a garden so now i needed something and id like to get this small bowl down to science as id like one in my office at work.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

so update on my bowl. Its registering no ammonia, .25ppm nitrites and no read out on nitrates. I bought like 12 shrimp from a local guy, cherry shrimp some tiger and he threw in a couple tangerine shrimp. Cool looking shrimps, i have no clue about shrimp but i put them in 2 days ago and they are already malting. So thats gotta be good. The snails in there are breeding like mad. I will have a snail epidemic shortly, most broad leaves in the bowl have globs of eggs...... ill transfer them, i stopped into this local fish store and they had 2 different deep blue tanks. im thinking a 5 gallon and a 2.5 gallon. They will be mine by this weekend....thats a different thread down the road. 
The kid i got the shrimp from gave me more plants then i know what to do with, hydrocotyle, blyxa, hair grass maybe, some type of moss, plus i think i have vals in there, an load of frog bite and salvinia. Theres also the 2 molly fry that just chase each other all day. Pretty cool little bowl all in all oh and i threw in the thermometer for the day to see about temp. Seems to hover around 68-72


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Update. Added a new light, more substrate and root tabs. Removed The adult snails as there are gonna be hundreds of baby snails soon. I'm soaking some drift wood to add to this once its water logged. I've been dosing excel everyday, just a couple drops and have started adding flourish. Just haven't determined if I should once or twice a week. I'm doing water changes every other day as well 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

it's looking pretty darn good now! i'm guessing your nitrite spike is about done, and you're seeing nitrates?

btw word is you should keep the big snails in there, which actually help with snail population control - the big ones will eat the eggs so they can keep the tank to themselves, but if you remove them there's nothing to stop the incoming onslaught of the next generation of baby snails! so yeah, keep a few big mature ones, pluck out the juvies.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am seeing nitrates, with adding more black diamond blasting im thinking the soil substrate is settling some as it burps and air bubbles float up. thats why im maintaining the water changes. I check the water every other day as well. The snails all started hatching while the adults were in there. I figured by removing the adults i would limit the reproduction for awhile until the snails matured some. and i want some assasin snails anyways. So ill throw in one or two in a month and let them go to town. But im super happy so far and have had no deaths. I did remove the 2 molly fry that were in there when i added more cap. So just shrimp and snails now


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Added a new light


i just picked up the same light, how you liking it so far?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Its great so far. I was disappointed at first but I initially hooked up during the day and it doesn't seem like much light but once night I was like wow. Great light 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

much more of a narrow beam of light for sure, i found that switching over from the cfl spiral in the desk lamp too

i will say its a bit too early to rate it on plant growth but all my crypts are shirting towards the light so it cant be too bad, right?

time will tell, cant wait to watch your bowl, i hit 6 months on mine and opted for a complete rescape...


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah same goes man. I'm already wanting another. I'm working on a deep blue 3.2g now. The small tanks seem to be better for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

What light are you using there?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Deep blue solar flare. 3w led. Its nice for the bowl, but being such a small led it doesn't have much spread. Kens fish it was $12.95 plus shipping. On any other site its twice that amount before shipping. Awesome value for what I got. Wish I would have ordered a couple to have them laying around. Only downside is it doesn't have an on/off switch 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah nice. Little ho led suckers!


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the light the little gooseneck one with the suction cup. I wonder if you could use it on a timer. 
I am thinking of getting some for my little tanks, and for my breeder boxes.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah it is the gooseneck one. and i ended up putting it on a timer so really for $12 plus shipping and a timer i had laying around the light is perfect for the bowl. The plants in it already are responding well to the change in light


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pleased to see the bowl is going well with the new LED. I really enjoy the ones I've got. They're perfect for bowls and small tanks. 

Would be ideal for tiny cubes like I've got (see signature). And if one really wanted to make red and brown Crypts pop, they could use a red unit in conjunction with the daylight.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

How many gallons are those cubes?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

20cm = 2.11 gallon

25cm = 4.12 gallon


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

nice


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

A weekly update of the bowl. First picture is some of my shrimp attacking some of somewhatshocked s complete veggie not 5mins after putting it in there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was rescaping this bowl and picked it. Stupidly by the rim and bam shattered in my hand. Thankfully minimal blood


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow that's a double ouch there TTF

I think there is a few of us with almost the exact bowls and they are thin glass 

What now?

Sorry it happened to ya but a good reminder to handle those bowl gingerly


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well thankfully I had taken all the shrimp out previous. So I pulled the plants and what snails I could and tossed the bowl. Ill have to go touchable and get another one


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I was shocked I had picked this bowl up like this many times. I must have just angled it just right. I had added all the shrimp to my ten gallon which had shrimp plants and snails already so I guess I'll just add three plants from the bowl to this tank until I get a new bowl.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Until I get a new bowl and get it set up here lies the remnants of my bowl. Rip


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

May they rest in peace...

On a brighter note, can't wait to see what you do next


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh crap...
It will live forever on the pages of TPT.

The only way to get over your loss is a quick trip to Michael's. Sorry, friend.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I found a 2 gallon jar for a betta for my girlfriend at target that was amazing. Not a bowl but a cylinder. It has a nice shape is easy to scape and is very thick glass also was only 14$ just something to consider


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

